# Thumbs in Nano Viv?



## Tekman (Sep 6, 2015)

So I was thinking of doing a small viv for my desk at work and found the Exo Terra Nano units. Specifically this one: http://www.amazon.com/Exo-Terra-Glass-Natural-Terrarium/dp/B0041P5PBE/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1442189357&sr=8-1&keywords=exo+terra+nano

It's 8 x 8 x 12 Tall.

Wanted to put a couple of thumbs in there.

What is everyone's thoughts on this and if so what Thumbs would be good to put in there?

Thanks,

-Bob


----------



## Aldross (Dec 30, 2013)

That is way to small for any frog. 12x12x18 is the smallest you should go


----------



## tardis101 (Apr 11, 2012)

Tank dimensions aside. I've considered keeping frogs at work. The only thing is that the ac/heat vary considerably on the weekends where I work. The buildings ac/heat are set differently for weekends and holidays. I took a small temp logger to work and checked temperatures over a month and decided that they varied too much to try and keep frogs at work. You might check your buildings temps over the weekends to see if it's even possible.


----------



## JPP (Mar 25, 2015)

Tekman said:


> It's 8 x 8 x 12 Tall.
> 
> Wanted to put a couple of thumbs in there.
> 
> ...


It's too small to use for frogs, even thumbnails.


----------



## darterfrog4774 (Apr 24, 2014)

The nanos are more for inverts than anything else. I really doubt any herps could live in it barring pygmy day geckos and such.


----------



## cmk (Aug 29, 2014)

I know of a guy who keeps single pumilio in them. I know hes had a single salt creek female in one for about 6 months now with no issue. Once again its an issue of what you think is fair for the frog(s) inside. If you want to try for two imis, then try. But theyre expensive and i wouldnt risk it. Like it was said before, go for the 12,12,18 for a pair. More neat plants, a brom maybe plus a jewel orchid? It would also be more pleasing to the eye then a cramped nano.


----------



## Tekman (Sep 6, 2015)

Ok no nano for me. Health comes first. I'll go for the 12 x 12 x 18 unit as mentioned. It's only $72 on Amazon plus light and I'll check the local big box pet stores for price as well. I control the temps in my office which are consistent so no worries there. What would everyone recommend for a couple of frogs for this size enclosure. I already have some cobalts in a bigger vivarium.

Thanks all,

-Bob


----------



## JPP (Mar 25, 2015)

Tekman said:


> Ok no nano for me. Health comes first. I'll go for the 12 x 12 x 18 unit as mentioned. It's only $72 on Amazon plus light and I'll check the local big box pet stores for price as well.


It doesn't come with a light.


----------



## cmk (Aug 29, 2014)

He said "plus" a light. Im wanting veradero so i would suggest 2 of those. Or the other ones im wanting are charco la pava. But thats just me. Some vanzos or banded imis? Or two luecs? Really wouldnt do more then a pair though no matter what you get.


----------



## JPP (Mar 25, 2015)

cmk said:


> He said "plus" a light.


Yes, I'm well aware of what he said...
The way it was worded, he might have thought a light canopy was included. I was just trying to save him the disappointment if he thought it did, as I've seen it happen several times on other forums.


----------



## Aldross (Dec 30, 2013)

Defiantly not a pair of charco la pava. Pumilio need a bit more room than that. Same goes for the leucs. 
I would stick with a pair of thumbs for sure. Once you start putting things in there you will see how fast that space starts going away.


----------



## Tekman (Sep 6, 2015)

No worries guys, I know I have to get the light but no problem pointing it out. You are right if you have never purchased one of those before then you might not know it doesn't come with a light. Oh also forgot to mention that my local Petsmart had the viv for $51.

I'm really researching the thumbs right now. Thinking of maybe starting with a pair of Dendrobates imitator or Dendrobates imitator intermedius. Both apparently good first time thumbs that are not as shy as some of the others.



Any thoughts on these?

Thanks,

-Bob


----------



## JPP (Mar 25, 2015)

Tekman said:


> I'm really researching the thumbs right now. Thinking of maybe starting with a pair of Dendrobates imitator or Dendrobates imitator intermedius. Both apparently good first time thumbs that are not as shy as some of the others.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


They're now Ranitomeya imitator, instead of Dendrobates imitator.


----------



## jpm995 (Sep 15, 2013)

The good thing about thumbs is they use the vertical part of the viv as much as the bottom. They aren't really harder than other darts except maybe needing smaller food, [melongaster flies].


----------



## Tekman (Sep 6, 2015)

Yes it seems like they are exclusively flies and no pinhead crickets which I am a fan of.

@jpp thanks for the name update that does make a difference in my searching around.

From what I have found so far there are around 20 types of thumbs that are available in the hobby trade right now. I need to stop searching around as everyone I look at I want. 

-Bob


----------



## Tekman (Sep 6, 2015)

And now I come across these. Ranitomeya variabilis

Sort of like the imitators but I like the color more. Who knew whis could be such a tough decision.

Guess another question would be who is a good breeder of thumbs I should consider? 

-Bob


----------



## tardis101 (Apr 11, 2012)

Tekman said:


> And now I come across these. Ranitomeya variabilis
> 
> Sort of like the imitators but I like the color more. Who knew whis could be such a tough decision.
> 
> ...


It's very hard pick! I'm getting my first thumbnails in a couple weeks. I'm getting four R. benedictas from Josh's frogs. I like blue and i like red and they are two in one!


----------



## Aldross (Dec 30, 2013)

Tekman said:


> And now I come across these. Ranitomeya variabilis
> 
> Sort of like the imitators but I like the color more. Who knew whis could be such a tough decision.
> 
> ...


I would go with http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/vendor-feedback/102210-captain-ron.html 
or 
http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/vendor-feedback/74088-dartsanddragons-scott-mcgee.html
Ron and Scott are both good guys with a large selection.


----------



## Encyclia (Aug 23, 2013)

Agreed. I just got R. variabilis "southern" from Captain Ron and I love them. They are pretty bold for thumbs and the colors are fantastic. I think you would do really well with most thumbnails, though some hide much more than others (I am looking at you, green sirensis, er, no I'm not, because I NEVER see you...). 

Good luck!

Mark


----------



## Tekman (Sep 6, 2015)

Thanks, I've seen breeders all over the Internet with prices all over the spectrum.

Can someone tell me what is a reasonable price for a pair or 3 of the Variabilis Southern?

Thanks everyone for the help on this thread it is appreciated.

-Bob


----------



## Drewbacca (Apr 5, 2014)

You should contact tongo here on DB. He has a trio of UE juvies I believe for 145.00. That pretty good going rate for southerns if you ask me.
-Drew


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tekman (Sep 6, 2015)

If that's a shipped price then that would be an easy sale. I'll search for him.

Thanks for the tip,

-Bob


----------



## Drewbacca (Apr 5, 2014)

I will say this though, I myself believe that 12x12x18 is still too small for a pair or trio, of Ranitomeya of any kind.
-Drew


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wusserton (Feb 21, 2014)

Tekman said:


> Ok no nano for me. Health comes first. I'll go for the 12 x 12 x 18 unit as mentioned. It's only $72 on Amazon plus light and I'll check the local big box pet stores for price as well. I control the temps in my office which are consistent so no worries there. What would everyone recommend for a couple of frogs for this size enclosure. I already have some cobalts in a bigger vivarium.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hell if you have an office go with a 36x18x18 lol screw what the boss thinks 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Tekman (Sep 6, 2015)

LOL, well I am higher on the food chain so I am one of the boss's unfortunately  I already have a 45 gallon tank with Aquatic African Clawed frogs in my office so I was trying to stay a bit smaller with the Darts. But I have already gone up to the next size to accommodate the little buggers. If it weren't for the ACF's I would have the biggest Exo Terra they make in there.

-Bob


----------



## Dendrobait (May 29, 2005)

I don't see anything wrong with doing a single frog in nano tank-as a pet display...so long as its needs for food, shelter, and the like are met. Frog isn't going to keel over and die or be doomed to an unhappy existence(oh boy! not this debate please...) because the tank is a few inches shorter in each dimension.

I have my pumilio and my imitator pair in a 12 x 12 x 18 with no noticeable problems. 

My one concern would be insuring no cross contamination between the ACF tank and the dart frog tank. This is something I would be concerned about as you likely have hoses-splashing water, etc. At the least clean up spills thoroughly and do any feeding/maintenance of both setups on different days.


----------

